# Bug on Basil



## icassell (May 19, 2010)

This guy (gal?) was sitting on a basil leaf in my garden. He knew when I was going to push the button and would bounce before the shutter closed. It took me many images to get these few. I think I like #3 best.


----------



## icassell (May 22, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mk66 (May 25, 2010)

&#8470;3 - excellent job


----------



## fastr1red (May 26, 2010)

I like 2 the best, lots of action (flying) and great bokeh.


----------

